# Finaly babies! but not all good news.



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Well the good news first, the siamese from my orignal line i put with heathers black buck gave birth. She had 1 stillborn black, a blakc doe, 2 black bucks (one lighter and one darker) and 1 siamese buck. I dont realy need a siamese buck but have kept him back anyway and have kept the darker black buck.

Here is the mother and farther (i know i know they will breed again but i havent fixed up his new box yet so he has no where to go)








Babies today poss 3-4 days old









The nonbad news, Iv had my fox buck in with a few does an only one had gotten big the rest didnt look pregnant, well it turns out one was and just wasnt showing and has given birth to 7. Some were a bit small so have kept 5 bucks, which is helpfull as im in desperate need for bucks.









Now the bad news, yesterday my fox who i knew was pregnant gave birth, i could see 2 in th enest but as she seemed quite nervous i left her alown. so today i had a look at them and it seems she either is nto feeding them or isnt producing milk as they were skinny and hand no milk bellys at all. So ive tryed to foster them to the siamese. Ive rubed them in the woodshavings for the pee cornor and put them in the nest and will check on them tomorrow to see if she takes them. Ive not had much sucess with fostering which is why i prefur 2 does to birth tougher.
Mum








Babies








In with the other babies


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck i hope they get accepted ok and grow nice and strong


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh I hope they get accepted. You're making me consider two litters at once quite seriously. My first litter went so well (save for one runt) I have to assume luck will run out.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Crossing my fingers and hoping siamese mom will take the little ones!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear of these new arrivals, and hope the fostered bubs thrive, as I'm sure they will. I'd be very interested if you keep us updated with the progress.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Siam Mum has acepted them and they are alive and in the nest with everyone else.
Got to clean them out today as i left her box as she gave birth on cleaning day so they stink. Perfect time to get more photos i supose


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

That is good news! Congratulations on the babies!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats nice to hear


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I happy for you and cant wait for the pics


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Photos from today

The suprise litter









The siams litter and the two fosters









The Blacks


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

One Word ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

todays pics

The group









Siamese Buck

























The Blacks

















The Foxes

















And Dad on top of his new bachular pad


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG !!!! you make me want extreme blacks so bad lol 
I absolutly love the brown one im so happy in my latest litter there is a brown one lol.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

all lovely but especially love the little siamese buck


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That black buck is amazing. Is that just great show black or extreme black?

Yeah,yeah, I know; some folks will say that's only a mousing fairy tale; unless you seen one in perons, you wouldn't know....pictures cold never do them justice.

Beautiful mousie, in any case!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

BABIES. :lol: I love them, especially that buck. I hope it's possible to breed such a nice a/a black just by selective-breeding..because I'll sure be working on it!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank everyone.

He is just a normal black, He came from loganbery on here. I also had his uncle befor, but neigher are showquality as they have too many stray tan hairs. Especialy around the manly bits  He does make me want to breed blacks to show but ive hurd they are not as typy and i LOVE big ears.

Im not actualy keen on the choc foxes but it seems every one carrys it and as my last buck is choc i guess ill be getting a lot more this generation.


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

If you ever come nearer to London once I'm back from my honeymoon mid September and you end up with more Choc fox bucks than you need, i would be more than happy to offer one a home here. They are stunning mice and the black & choc fox are gorgeous!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

lol i thought he was a extreme black cause every black i seem in person had like light tails and ears not very good blacks ive seen


----------

